# 2 Plasma Blasters or 2 Autocannons or one of each?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My cataphractii squad is going to have a mixture of lightning claws and thunder hammers but I'm wondering what ranged weapons they should have, what do you suggest, 2 plasma blasters, 2 autocannons or 1 of each?

This is what I currently have on my army list, I'm just putting my first 5 terminators together and wondering what to equip the second 5 with.

Legion Cataphractii Squad (x10) - Reaper Autocannon / Plasma Blaster / Thunder Hammers (x4) / Pair of Lightning Claws (x4) / Chain fist (x2) - 475


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

I'd say reaper autocannons every time. I think they are just better. (shots, range, twin-linked)

But if you want these guys to be your dedicated anti-terminator unit, then maybe plasma blasters....


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Whatever you pick make sure its the same or better AP, since autocannons are generally better at reaching out and touching someone I would recommend them. Especially those light vehicles who want to play keep away.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Depends what you're doing. Assuming HH list versus HH list, Plasmanators are a mobile reserve for enemy Linebreakers (Deep Strike them), or they're Linebreakers.

It honestly depends on the rest of your army. I use 6 Predators (4 Predator Cannons and 2 Executioner Command Tanks). The Executioners have Interceptor; so any any Deep Striking Terminators or Jump Pack troops get boned with 3 Plasma Blasts, while the other Predators just terrorise enemy light tanks; they're putting out 16 S7 Shots a turn, very nice.

Sure, it's expensive, money and points wise, but its much more effective than just a pair of none-Split fire Autocannons in a 300pt unit that gets more bang for their buck gunning down Tacticals before they rape them with Power Swords.

When I use Terminators, it's either;

5x Cataphract with Plasma and Pfist/Tham, or
10x Normal with Bolters and PSwords, maybe heavy flamers.

The Normal ones are tactically more flexible, and just go straight for enemy tactical squads and begin to pull them down bit by bit.

The other Cataphracts hunt enemy terminators, but they're either present, or not at all. Remember Heavy Flamers do not get Overwatch as Cataphracts (SNP prevents it).


----------

